# 2x 150-amp dual service? plus house?



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Can you install a 3 meter stack? Then you only have a single riser and one set of conductors, should be an easier and less expensive install.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Check the POCO specs in your area to see what it is allowed and myself I rather try to use triple stacker due it look nicer and have single riser and be done with it.

The only gotcha is the distance of unfused conductor after meter socket to the main panel., I know most place useally say 6 or 8 foot is the tops ., if more than that you will have to put a outside disconnect switch and run SER cable inside.

So keep the plan open and also some case you may need to check the capacity to see if need room for future electric vehicle charger.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

This is what I would use if the POCO will allow...
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-2...rground-Group-Meter-Socket-1MP3206R/202276749


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Switched said:


> This is what I would use if the POCO will allow...
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-2...rground-Group-Meter-Socket-1MP3206R/202276749


We actually have triple enclosures around here that are somewhat less expensive. The maybe bigger issue is that the single riser would be sized for 300+ amps, which puts me into large copper conductors and conduit, which almost always amounts to way more money than two runs of SEU, and hardly anyone does it on residential applications around here.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Did anyone read the original post?


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Did anyone read the original post?


Good question. I know *I* did.


----------

